# How do you loose weight with IBS-D?????



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm desperate to loose some weight. I also need to see my new doctor (who I haven't met yet) to get some help with my IBS-D. But I'm put off from going because I know I'll be in for a "your overweight" lecture. I need to do both, loose weight and see this new doctor. But how do you loose weight???? I love all the fruit, salad, veg, stuff but they don't love me. I don't know what to eat that will enable me to shift those extra pounds.... I suppose I could do the slim fast plan but then I think I would rather stick pins in my eyes.............. Can anyone help?????? TTFN.


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Not the pins in your ears!!! All the diet foods you just mentioned are foods that can irritate an IBSers tummy. I lost twenty pounds on a low carb diet and while I was on it my stomach felt really great. It was that Carbohydrate addicts diet so it wasn't no-carb it was low-carb. Now all I have to do is go back on it and stay on it but that is easier said than done! Anyway think low-carb and the pounds will come off! Hope this helps! Karen


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Many thanks for the reply but noodle brain here needs it spelling out a bit more. What would a days typical diet be like?Do you go hungry on it? Do you calorie count? Can it fit in to every day living? - I've got a LARGE family to cook for. Simply, how does it work? Why is it so hard to get back on it and stick to it??????????? TTFN.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi pepermint I'm not a big person. I eat when I am hungry only.I dont eat any potatoe chips, fries ect. I just don't like greasy foods.I rarely drink soda (empty calories)Here is what I ate today a typical day:6:00 am - 2 cups of earl grey tea.10:30 am - bagel lightly buttered. 2:00 pm - whole wheat bun turkey lettuce tomato no butter no mayo sandwich. Apple juicetonight I will probably have a bowl of cereal and a fruit. For my kids tonight I will probably prepare some pizza on whole wheat pita, juice or milk.When I cook chicken I take away the skin, kids don't like skin. I drain fat from hamburger meat. don't deap fry anything, lots of fruit and veggies on hand at all time. No pop in fridge. One bag of cookies per grocery (2weeks). We are not deprived, we eat till we are not hungry anymore, I cook from scratch because I don't like all the ingredients I cant pronounce in pre-made foods. I substitute apple sauce for fat in muffins,cake with excellent results.I am not a big eater, if I have lunch i will probably not have supper like today but will have some cereal at night.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

PP - do not go in for any fad dieting. Pure and simple: reduce calories, increase exercise. It's slow, but it's steady and liklier to stay off. And don't blow off yuor dr. appt. Yeah, he's (or she's) probably gonna give you the old lose a few pounds routine, but you know this needs to be done anyway right? So it's not like they're telling you something completely out of left field.You mentioned a large family to cook for which makes it somewhat harder since you have to pick something everyone is going to eat. At my house, its only me and my husband. I eat pretty much the things I used to, but in different quantity (much smaller







) Only 2 things I have completely cut are red meat and ice cream. I've also joined a health club and work out 4 or 5x a week - weight training and cardio. Alot of these exercises can be done at home (without the machines). Just walking every day can help alot.Good luck and stick with it. The benefits are wonderful....oops, forgot to pat myself on the back - I quit cigarettes 9 weeks ago too!


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Peppermint Patty,No you don't go hungry, no you don't calorie count,it can fit into everyday living,and the reason it is so hard for me to go back on it is because I'm awful with follow-through( just one of my many issues). Here is a run down of how it works, You have two low-carb meals a day( everything under 4 grm of carbs), then whatever meal you choose can be anything goes but your supposed to try to keep it the same meal everyday( Breakfast, lunch, or dinner). Meats, cheeses, certain veggies and chrystal light are all good choices for the two low-carb meals. Basically your next carb fix is never more than 24 hours away. Your supposed to try to make healthy food choices and get plenty of water. The only bummer for me was not always being able to eat what my family was eating. This is only diet I've ever been on that did not make me crazy, but I'm sure it's not for everyone. I guess the key is to find whats right for you. One other thing this diet is pretty good for any potential diabetics because it cuts WAY down on sugar intake. Karen


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear *Marier* Thank you for your reply. It's all good sound advice. I appreciate it. Huge, big congratulations on giving up the **** - 9wks is good going - please, please stick with it. TTFN







Dear *Jo-Jo* I like the sound of replacing the fat in baking with apple sauce - I think I'll give it a go. There must be hundreds of good tips like that - thank you.TTFN







Dear *Karen* I must admit I haven't heard of the low carb eating plan but I'm going to see if I can find out more about it over here. Thankfully I haven't got picky eaters to cook for so with a bit of planning I'd like to give it a go. The children at the moment know I'm on a huge big anti suger campaign, so I'm sure it won't be too much of a shock to them!!!!! TTFN


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear Karen,PS. Sorry I forgot to ask - I know this may seem odd to you but what's chrystal light???? My mind is boggerling at the thought of it!!! Thanks!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Have you tried giving up dairy food..especially cheese and milk? Maybe you are lactose intolerant and that is giving you D? Just a thought...I hate diets though...exercise is the best way to feel good for me.


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Dear PP I don't know why I thought everyone would just know what that is(chrystal light that is). It's a drink mix with no sugar thats all . It's good for when your tired of plain water. Wow, everybody gave you some really good advice! I love this place. Karen


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear Jane93,There are some days I just don't know if I'm coming or going. I can't pinpoint what food sets me off. The other day I ate chilli con carne with no ill effects, (it made me feel cured)!!!, where as another time it would make me ill for 3-4 days. I don't think I have a lot of dairy. I don't eat cheese unless I make cauliflower cheese but thats not that often. I don't like ice-cream. I do have milk in tea but I'm thinking of giving up tea again - I gave up tea and coffee for 4yrs but in the last yr tea has crept back in. You see, I like to have a bit of sugar in it but I'm also trying to give sugar up too.The only thing I feel really safe with at the moment is melon - but that doesn't exactly bridge the hunger gap! The jury is out on red meat, mostly no bother but last Saturday I ate some lamb and within 2hrs I had waved it bye bye down the toilet. Thinking about it, that's not the first time that has happpened but there is no strict pattern to it.I know for sure I can't tolerate wheat or nuts but anything else is so hit or miss. Hence the how do I lose weight because what might be ok one week might cause ruptions the next.Sorry to go on but my head is spinning trying to sort it all out. I just want to feel and be normal again......is it going to be like this for the rest of my life???? HELP.


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

Peppermint Patty, I feel the same, I had to go to my Doctor the other day for pains that were closer to my ovaries. Found out it was my IBS. I was too also worried about the dreaded "are you moving around a lot in the day". He didn't need to say I need to loose weight. I lost 12kg with weight watchers about 2 years ago and when I was loosing my job last year, the weight all seemed to come back on.I wasn't eating heaps of junk food. I just didn't feel like eating, so the weight came back on. I have started to eat more in the way of bread, insoluable fibre as per Heather Van V... book, I havn't got it but read her info on the web, it seems to be helping. (book not available in NZ yet)Some times I'm good with ie:lasgane then I'm not. Remember to try and walk as much as you can. This helps, with stress. The great part about this forum is everybody knows in 1 way or another what you are going through.My thoughts are with you, from Kiwi land


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear Firebird 1,







All this not knowing what to eat is just the pits!! But it is comforting to know, you're not on your own in this. I've just ordered the "Eating for IBS" by Heather Van Vorous on line, so I'm looking forward to getting a bit more clued up on that.Something to make you smile, I've just heard on the radio that a survey had been carried out predominantly on women who wanted to lose weight. Half of the women had to eat hot, spicy food with cayenne pepper or chilli in each meal and the other half had to eat bland food. The survey revealed that the women who had eaten the spicy food were the ones who had lost the weight. I just can't think why!!!!!!!!




























TTFN


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I would think IBS-D would be easy to lose weight on. When mine was chronic, I went from a size 12 to a size 6 quickly. Not something I'd recommend to my worst enemy. That's when I learned that all my previous years of dieting, in vain, meant nothing compared to a normal bowel.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have IBS-d (possibly Crohn's). I losst about 15 pounds on Weight Watchers. Very simple!


----------



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi Peppermint Patty. I'm facing the same problems as you. My menu is limited and I'm trying desparetly to lose weight too. As much as I LOATHE exercise I finally caved and began exercising in January. As far as food, I made a list of what I CAN have and have tried to form a menu that way (keeping the food pyramid in mind):9-bread, cereal,pasta, rice4-veggies3 fruit3-4 milk/yogurt/cheese2-3 meats/poultry/fish/eggs/beans**avoid as much processed/canned/box mix food as possible (not much foor value-very hard to digest). Also use your head. Anything fried isn't helping your waist-line or iBS-D. I also cut out all pop(soda)and coffee and that helped me lose weight too. Drink tons of water and green tea with honey (it's an anti-oxident). If you choose rice/bread or cereal, pick healthy cereals that have fiber, choose brown rice (white rice is sooo processed) and whole wheat bread for the same reason. Use animals fats/oils sparingly. After awhile (believe it or not) you actually CRAVE the good stuff and the naughty stuff isn't so appealing anymore. I hope this helps. Good luck! Crispybangs


----------

